# Ahem...mm



## John Paul Sanborn (Dec 29, 2003)

Now let me express my ire with some of the responces here.

jocular critique is one thing, but many of the posts in this thread are downright childish and lend no value to the discussion.

I have PM'd some of you on this now and in the not to distant past. We do not expect perfect decorum out of a bunch of guys who sweat and bleed for thier bread, but we do expect you to act better then some kids on a playground.

The saw forum has had a some people booted, we have not had to do that here....yet. (Unless you count the real SpikedSupra, not Mike incognito)

So please start acting a bit closer to your ages, so i don't have to start getting heavy handed again 

Mr. Moderator


----------



## treehugger01 (Dec 29, 2003)

Amen brother John


----------



## geofore (Dec 29, 2003)

*modeation*

I've seen worse but as long as there is good information to be gleaned from most of the posts I'll come back to read more. I do not envy the moderators job.


----------



## Guy Meilleur (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by John Paul Sanborn _
> *Now let me express my ire with some of the responces here.
> *


Some of the responses where? What thread?
Overall there's a lot more off-topic playground stuff than I'd like to see; maybe it's my advanced age speaking. But it's just more fluff to wade through to get useful or at least interesting information, no great harm done.

If guys use this as a playground that's a good svc in a way, keeps them out of the bars or worse? Still, not sure the sponsors will agree that's the way to use this place.

jps let your ire settle before your Irish gets up and you do something rash.


----------



## DadF (Dec 29, 2003)

OH NO!!

JPS did a post with no spelling errors- he must be serious  

I think that some of the wording that people use (for example @$#%....) doesn't need to used. If words like that are resorted to then I wonder how they talk to customers?? Surely there are better words to describe excrement happening that wouldn't offend someones grandmother, besides that, it's fun to increase your vocabulary. Sometimes you can really tell someone off without them having a clue! Then once you've vented you can get to back to business knowing that you have just gone over their head and maintained calm. 

On the whole though, I have learned a lot since getting on AS and don't plan on leaving because of a few inconsiderates.


----------



## Guy Meilleur (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RockyJSquirrel _
> *LMAO DadF-JPS had 2 spelling errors in his post.
> *


Way off Brian, 4 spelling errors plus numerous minor grammatical and syntactical offenses. But hey, this is chat not a term paper.

I do recall jps's "kneejerk bombast" attack post, way beyond jocular critique imo. but all in all I agree w him and DadF, namecalling and pottymouth talk are not even tolerated on the playgrounds I work on, and degrade the discourse here below a usable level.

A light moderating hand is unfortunately called for, thanks to the moderators for their efforts.


----------



## Stumper (Dec 29, 2003)

I haven't been on the board as much lately so maybe I missed something significant. There are a couple of "in your face" newbies that sort of invite flaming but I haven't noticed it getting out of hand. I have days when I loosen the reins on my sarcasm. I try to keep things civil-when I'm getting in a few digs it is meant to be fun. I'll agree that some of the posts (perhaps including mine) don't read as friendly banter and discourse. FWIW, it seems that the site gets more interesting when we have to wade through a little nonsense. When an entire thread is serious it doesn't seem to generate as much interest. 

I'll try to be good John. :angel:


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Dec 29, 2003)

i think if there is a running undercurrent it is best to be light humor than aggressive put downs, pushing and shoving.

i think JP does a great job, a big guy with a light hand; is quite a trick, and dynamic range!




> _Originally posted by Art Martin _
> *I want to thank the people on the Arboristsite for all the nice comments about me that they have posted over the past several years. I have met many great people on this site and have formed some life-long friendships because of this site.
> 
> However, lately, there has been too much turmoil, dissension and distraction. This has gone too far. It has become a personal attack by a small group of people .....
> ...


 his last post of 9-15 this year, a real loss; to the chainsaw forum, so he went home to the peace away from here with his generations of experience in tow.




> _Originally posted by dbabcock _
> *I think it's become fairly evident to me from talking to various people, that Art Martin could easily keep his own website going if he were to choose to do so. Because he won't, I thought it would be very informative for Art to have his own thread where he could talk some more about the way things used to be in the old days. He has many pictures that we can get posted one way or the other.
> 
> .......
> ...



The thread started by DBA about Art's times has become over 400 posts, extending 11 pages and 26,000 views. That's volume!

(The attatchment is pix from DBA, Gypo etc. of Art's times, a guy that should have had his own tin type postage stamps celebrating a spirit and way of life even few of us could chase, has left here over stuff like JP refers to....)




July 27-Quote Me

....But, i say we have all failed, that if 2 say those things about 'us', 20+ have left without the respect of such a salutation/explanation; why would they bother? So as these 2 raise their hands to be counted, my heart sinks; for i have settled here, to give the most to the most (people), and have those people making me think as i due they, that leverage has dissipated.

i reach deep to bring forth some of the things i painstakiningly have wrought, almost like a deep soul searching and assembly of my experience, i need meditative kinda peace for that as others likewise that try hard to think clearly etc.


may 8:

Gentleman let this table be round.

We are all used to being warriors against the odds in the field; commanding cooperation of giants -the largest living organisms to wander our earth. Wee seem to be a breed that locks horns with the bull, and thru conniving and determination of body, mind and soul; just don't give up before it does, ushering its nose to the ground with control and grace. As wee ants stand before these matchstix! (One of my favorites Murph!)

There aren't many like us, if you can't wave or nod passing another crew on the road a block from the job; and end up up side down in the air; Who ya gonna call? i'm sorry to say, that i know exacly what Nick is talking about; and long before now. 

All that aggresive energy, can be used in its place not hear. Here ye, can tip visors and toss these things around. Fold in things and views, see if they work for you.

Peace.


jun 30

i see peoples wanting to be looked on as polished profession-alls; carrying on like they were loud, rowdy roughnecks behind a seedy bar; trying to intimidate and prove each other out. i guess that is the ugly side of male competition; but think it should be channeled and controlled better! The war is in the fieds against gravity and injury i feel; not against one of the few on the planet that could rescue you in an emergency the way we push the odds. Nor against the only, almost chosen; few that can share and expand your own experiences; and also can do so through this medium.

i see the possibility of quiet thinkers and learners (with their own enrichening contributions) shying away from these loud, unsettling abashments; - short changing all. For i have felt these tides in myself; but have chosen to stay in the thin times; but what of those i try now (and previously) to speak for?

i think this board is great; and perhaps haven't thanked ya for it lately. But; i think it is great and dynamic enough, to try to be just this good positive, shining thing you have birthed, without the rest. i hope i am never really taken negatively, all ways and always try to peacefully present and explore. Ok lil'sarcasm and word-play for balance too! 


Jul 07:
If Y'all wanna be the Supremes,

You must learn

the write tune.

R-E-S-P-E-C-T;

What it really means to me;

R-E-S-P-E-C-T



Jul 10:
Well, let's not give Darin anything else to regret for what he has brought us!



Whoa, deja vous to ya too, the quotes of mine, those dates are from last year!


----------



## SilverBlue (Dec 29, 2003)

I’m sorry did I miss some of Stumper’s less than polite posts? After all the guy is a shoe in for the lead role in Mary had a little lamb the Broadway musical!

Keep up the good job JPS! We know that this site needs more sponsors to keep her running. A few other good forums have folded this year, we loose the sponsor and there will be no more AS.


----------



## Stumper (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks Rob. I'm slightly confused though-Am I supposed to be the little girl or the sheep?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SilverBlue _
> *
> 
> Keep up the good job JPS! We know that this site needs more sponsors to keep her running. A few other good forums have folded this year, we loose the sponsor and there will be no more AS. *






Why can't we, as members, offer contributations to help AS?


----------



## SilverBlue (Dec 29, 2003)

I was thinking of having certain forums open to contributing members.Heck I learned all about the taughtline hitch and natural crotches here, ya can't buy that kinda info in books!

Justin, that's for the Mrs. to decide  but just curious... who would you get to play Mary?


----------



## Stumper (Dec 29, 2003)

Tsk, Tsk, Rob! That would be too close to kiss and tell.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Dec 29, 2003)

I have no problem with the exteranious discourse such as Rob and Justin are having. 

It is when people attack others because they do not accept anothers method. When discussion devolves to denegration then it is out of place in this forum.

Especially when the people are new.

One of the things that gets me the most is that some who ar most likely to offend are the same who are most likely to take offence when the fecal matter is projected in their direction.


----------



## treehugger01 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RockyJSquirrel _
> *You can. Email or call Darin. *



If we send money does it privliage us to use curse words?

I was a sailor and just use them alot.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by treehugger01 _
> *
> 
> I was a sailor and just use them alot. *





Same here, USS Enterprise, VA 97. Two WESTPACS from '73 to '77.


----------



## SilverBlue (Dec 30, 2003)

As a matter of fact... Yes! Send the money in unmarked bills to "Darin" or JPS PO Box 2000 Mississauga Ontario Canada once payment is received not only will you have free range, you will also receive a free arborist catalog for 2004!


----------



## treehugger01 (Dec 30, 2003)

Right on MB
USS Orion (As-18) Sardinia Italy 86-88
USS Holland (AS-32) Charleston SC 88-90
CINCLANTFLTHQ Norfolk, Va 90-94

Sgt with the 210th MP CO. Franklin NC. 96-99
Spc. with 190th Mp.Co 03-current 
lol
I been stuck on base for over 6 months .Spending cassh soon!
Soon I'll need a new 1 ton dump 
A Chipper (hopefully a 10 inch Morbark)
1 Hot saw Husky as big as they make
1 Sthil 44
1Husky 141 Climbing
Ill more than glad to send this board some cash.
Is that the correct address.
I mean Take a digital pic of clients upload here same day get opinions.
Hey Its worth it to me.
Hows 100 bucks a year for membership


----------



## SilverBlue (Dec 30, 2003)

Actually there is no membership fee at least not yet T.H. But I do think it would be a worthwhile thing to do. Not that the cash wouldn’t be nice, but we don’t want to answer the door in the middle of the night with a P.O’d Navy man standing there. I mean Butch we can handle, he can’t run that fast in his old age anymore EH? JPS is no problem either as long as our escape route passes by an IHOP. 
Myself, well just throw me a T bone steak and I’ll keep quiet for a few hours


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SilverBlue _
> * JPS is no problem either as long as our escape route passes by an IHOP.
> *





Daaaaaaaannnnngg i wish i said that!


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Dec 30, 2003)

Toss me any used gear and I'll quietly go back to the shop 

I have a nice collection of Dead Climbing Gear that I bring to conferences. Donations are always accepted.

Tom


----------



## Ax-man (Dec 30, 2003)

How about this piece for your collection,,,, Tom

Gold Line made by DuPont, It was offered by AM Lenard as a climbing line.

It was a line that was sorta after Blue Heart manilla, but Arbor Plex hadn't hit the scene yet.

It is a very stiff line, but strong and durable, tensile unknown because rope wasn't rated back then.

I don't know if it is a nylon cross or exactly what it is or made out of. I honestly couldn't say if it had it had a lot of stretch to it because if it did, I could not remember it has been so long since I used it.

Almost forgot it is a three strand rope.


----------



## Stumper (Dec 30, 2003)

Ax-I never climbed on it but I remember Gold line. I'm pretty sure that it was hard-lay nylon. Mil-spec rappelling line is 7/16 hard-lay nylon and it s stretch under 200lb loads is not much more than Arborplex.


----------



## TREETX (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by John Paul Sanborn _
> *It is when people attack others because they do not accept anothers method. When discussion devolves to denegration then it is out of place in this forum.
> *



It creates an enivironment where it is impossible to trade information and techniques.

I know I am guilty of littering at times 

But it is usually when people dismiss ideas they don't understand. 

Seems to be a lot of the "I love my tautline" attitute going on. That in itself is great, thanks for sharing but be open to the possibility that there is a better/more efficient way. (just an example, I am not picking at anyone)

We all have stuff to learn when it comes to climbing.


----------



## Ax-man (Dec 30, 2003)

I think you hit the nail on the head with that one Stumper. That is a very accurate description. Hard lay is a mild adjective for this rope, stiff as a board is a better description. With todays ropes it amazes me that rope held a taut line the way it did.


----------



## Ax-man (Dec 30, 2003)

J P

I for one am glad you clamped down, things seemed to be getting out of hand here and there, to the point of being childish.

After all this is suppose to be a professional arborist site, there are many eyes from the outside looking in on us, I think some of us forget this at times, if we can't portray a professional image here, we are not going to have one in the real world.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ax-man _
> *J P
> 
> 
> ...





I concur wholeheartedly!!!






Which it why it would be NEAT if they were say, a contributing-member only forum where only the outlaws(broadest sense of the word) could hang, and talk $hit.

A sorta Off-Off topic forum, eh?

EH??


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SilverBlue _
> *JPS is no problem either as long as our escape route passes by an IHOP.
> *



IHOP is only for when there is nothing else open.

Thi and Mexican will do me just dandy.


Butch, you don't have to pay. All you have to do is get a few people together on the chat site.

Though i'm sure if enough people woudl send darin $5 a month (In advance, per annum) he would set up a lizards lounge for yall


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by John Paul Sanborn _
> *
> 
> Though i'm sure if enough people woudl send darin $5 a month (In advance, per annum) he would set up a lizards lounge for yall *





Oh Hellllll Yaaaa!!


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Dec 30, 2003)

The first time I ever went rock climbing was at Shovel Point on Lake Superior. Setup the top rope and rap down to the water and climb up. Or go for a cold swim. I used Goldline for that. I can't imagine trying to tie a TL with it though. I remember how big the figure eight follow through was at my tummy. At that time I was using A-Plex I'm sure. 

I've got a hundred foot hank of Green Stripe, three strand manila. Almost brand new and so full of barbs you'd think you were using cactus rope.

Tom


----------



## Darin (Dec 31, 2003)

Thanks for offering to help everyone, that is great. As of right now we are doing very well with sponsorship and are looking to add new ones real soon. 
As far as moderating peoples posts, I think JPS you have it a little easier than Dennis in the chainsaw area. We could easily do with out the ???? (cussing), but all in all I think everybody in the tree area is pretty good. Chainsaw forum actually needs more moderating. We actually got a little relaxed on stuff, and almost lost control. I don't get that sense from the tree forums. 
I wish Art had written me personally to talk about what was going on. By the time I chimed in most was removed or kinda scetchy. I myself, try to let most people push the bubble, until I get too many pissy emails. Like he said this and that and so forth. It does get a little like babysitting. All of you don't know how hard it is to moderate. You cannot be everybodys best friend.
Masterblaster, I would be open to the open forum, where you could say anything you want and have it unmoderated, but it would have to be like the dealer forum (closed), so it would not reflect the rest of the site. It would carry a small fee (to help set it up) like $5 a year. You also could not be a COPPA user or at least 18 years of age. If this happens we will eliminate some forums that are seldom used.

Thanks guys for appreciating what the moderators do. Keep the ideas coming.


----------



## Ax-man (Dec 31, 2003)

Would this closed forum get any more use than the chat room does now??? I have been there a coulple of times, nobody seems to want to engage in idle chit chat.

Personally a closed forum appeals to me, I don't know how any else feels about this. The $5 set up is more than reasonable, down right cheap to me.

Let's hear from others on this one.


----------



## Darin (Dec 31, 2003)

As far as how much it is being used, I don't know. It all depends on how many want to participate (pay). If you and 5 guys want to do it. It will be down right boring. Many might not say they will and I will get an offline email, but it may be fun. For you too squirrel.  I know I used to have a blast on the chat line. We used to get real drunk by the end of the night telling jokes, etc. In January (usually our busiest month) it was very busy in there and you usually have to set a time for everyone to show. If you just check here and there. You might not find anyone.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 31, 2003)

Generally speaking, chat sux. Unless your typing skills are halfway efficient, it can be a PITA. And its only open to whoever is online at the time.

I think a forum setting would be more convenient for the Average Joe. And $5 is a paltry sum, indeed. I'm not gonna waste my time typing my CC no. in for a measely five dollars.

I'm gonna give a tad more, eh?

Whats the plan, Darin?


----------



## SilverBlue (Dec 31, 2003)

Darin, how about having a member room with multimedia? Or at least audio capability.Most computers have a sound card and speakers/microphone. 
I have this service set up within my company to communicate with my crew on distant jobs 
Pal Talk 

Something to consider  Butch hozabout setting up a poll?
I know you would get your moneys worth listening to my Canadian accent EH?


----------



## Stumper (Dec 31, 2003)

The idea of a closed forum sounds interesting. What is a COPPA user? I have a customer named Coppa but I have no desire to use him.


----------



## Stumper (Dec 31, 2003)

Nah, now that I'm over 40 I can't remember anything. I got CRS and thought I'd try it for SRT but then I lost that out in the....hmmm.... What's the big junk room that the car won't fit in?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 1, 2004)

A COPPA member basicly goes through a moderator for reveiw of all posts. Big PITA for all involved.

Man Darin, I had them agreeing to $5 a month!


----------



## Darin (Jan 1, 2004)

Well, I want to make the forum as free as possible for everyone. If it becomes more than I thought to set it up, I will have to rethink that dollar amount. The problem is the cuss words etc are banned for the whole site. I will have to do a hack in order to make the new forum not follow the policies of the existing site.


----------



## SilverBlue (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Darin _
> *Well, I want to make the forum as free as possible for everyone. If it becomes more than I thought to set it up, I will have to rethink that dollar amount. The problem is the cuss words etc are banned for the whole site. I will have to do a hack in order to make the new forum not follow the policies of the existing site. *


Darin,How about upgrading the forum software to version 3.0?


----------



## Crofter (Jan 1, 2004)

*Fun Being Naughty*

Without the threat of being nabbed it wont seem like near as much fun. And whose job is it gonna be to take the garbage out. Bet you get tired of the so called freedom pretty quick.

Frank


----------



## Menchhofer (Jan 1, 2004)

Let me get this straight.

Some guys here on AS are willing to pay so they can communicate w/cuss words?

I must be from the old school. Sure, I am like just about eveyone else here...I do use the words frequently...never in writing.

I am reminded of what my parents use to tell me...In general, people who communicate with 4 letter words use them in place of adjectives/good proper grammar. In fact, everytime I use a 4 letter word anymore I realize I should be ashamed of the fact that I could not have thought of a better way to phrase what I was trying to say.

I agree, it is not professional, and may even rate immature.


----------



## Stumper (Jan 1, 2004)

I didn't interpret this as a forum where you can cuss-sorry not interested in that. My understanding was that it would be private and unmoderated so that If we make utter fools of ourselves we won't embar??? the sponsors or the entire industry.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 1, 2004)

Thats what I'm thinking, J.  

Whoever don't wanna hang there don't hafta.


----------



## SilverBlue (Jan 1, 2004)

Exactly, it does not have to be a wild free for all forum and there should still be certain rules to follow, more like a restricted forum hidden from the impressionable eyes of young people and a place to blow off steam. Really it’s a way to improve the professionalism of the overall website.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 1, 2004)

So you call it a "member sponsored forum"?


----------



## Dennis (Jan 1, 2004)

Well said Menchhofer.

If we cannot communicate via the means we have, including email and chat...well...then what good is communicating through another avenue?? Not that I don't enjoy a good potty mouth conversation...but I can see it leading to bad things when left in an open forum.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 1, 2004)

That's the reason for it being "member sponsored/members only.

Then they can call each other whatever names they please.

A/S should still reserve the right to delete, eg- comments about specific companies...Flames that won't stop....


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 1, 2004)

You have a good point, Dennis. It would just be kinda neat to have a private spot were we didn't have to talk as if we were talking to a client. And that don't mean spewing off unnecessary adjectives, just a "chill zone'.

Hey, thereyago!

The "ChillZone"

Or not, eh?


----------



## Dennis (Jan 1, 2004)

Butch, I hear ya...the dealers have one as well...but what I forsee happening, is unextinguished flames leading to spot fires on open forum....and I really don't know that we need to fuel any fires already present.

We have places to chill...parachat, pm, email....

this is only my opinion as a moderator....


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 1, 2004)

'ell, yur probably right.


----------



## SilverBlue (Jan 1, 2004)

I think most understand the message put forward already to clean up ones posts. However if a member sponsored forum does become reality it cannot be thought of as a right to go completely nuts, Denis still needs to reserve the right to remove offenders even if they did pay. I also feel more effort should be put forth to monitor those posting with multiple user names


----------



## geofore (Jan 1, 2004)

*unmoderated*

I've been posting for more than a decade on the internet and when a site goes from moderated to unmoderated they die from flame wars and all is lost in the flames. I'm with Dennis on the need for a moderator. If they want to pay to talk dirty, charge em like the 1-900-number and they pay by the minute. If I were a meteorologist with an MD. I'd say the the guys who want the pay site to talk dirty are suffering from a cranial, rectal inversion and need to get their head out of there before they sufficate. If you can't say what you want to say without the cussing you need to take it somewhere else. An Arborist site is about four letter words like tree, saws, cuts, rope and what knot. It's not about cussing to emphisize your point. Old school maybe but if you want to learn you go to school and most who come here want to learn about trees, climbing, knots, cuts and saws.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 1, 2004)

*Re: unmoderated*



> _Originally posted by geofore _
> * Old school maybe but if you want to learn you go to school and most who come here want to learn about trees, climbing, knots, cuts and saws. *





Yeah. Your right.

This should strictly be a 'training site'.

Screw all the climbers that occasionally like to talk to other climbers about whatnot, with sometimes a little colorful exchange of vernacular.

I'm glad your not a metorologist, Geofore. We'd all be wet.


----------



## geofore (Jan 1, 2004)

*reply*

Thanks for the heads up MB, I got it edited so no one will know I can't spell.


----------



## Darin (Jan 2, 2004)

I can see more what you guys are looking for as I sit here longer, but it just seems more and more like you already have it. I really didn't want a potty mouth forum where you can rip people and for what I can see you don't either. The feedback is interesting, let see it continue to come.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 2, 2004)

Darin, I don't think the Private Forum(ChillZone? ) should be a hangout for people who can only talk with four letter words. Should the CZ come to be, I have no plans to use them.

I think it should be a place where we can talk about what we want to without fear of offending sponsers, or misdirecting newbies

Sorta an 'off-off topic' forum. It should probably be a sub-forum of the Off Topic forum, maybe.

Hey, if it don't work out it can always be shut down.

Eh?


----------



## SilverBlue (Jan 2, 2004)

Take off you hoser EH! You can’t name the BLUE forum the chill zone
Beauty EH?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 3, 2004)

Blue Forum, huh?

Sounds like somewhere ya go when yur ole lady kicks ya out the house!


----------



## Davidsinatree (Jan 3, 2004)

After reading all this, my concern is a new forum will take away productive time from the climbing form, A person only has so much time to spend on line........if you have a job. 
I'm not one of the heavy-wieghts on this form and dont want to be so my oppinion should be towards the bottom of the pile when considering a new forum. 

I just dont want the climbing forum to start bleeding because you would rather be entertained by flame wars and pissing contests. Lets get real................when the dust settles........thats all it would be, its only a matter of time.



Lets continue to improve the image of tree service people and not go the other way. 

This is a professional Arborist site. Lets keep it that way guys.

I like the way things are now.

just my .02


----------



## Crofter (Jan 3, 2004)

I think David is right about it seriously taking away from the regular forum. There are a lot of things discussed that are informative to non treeclimbers. I work quite a bit out of buckets and do a lot of rigging as a pipefitter, but I see things here on this forum that never occured to me. I have picked up some things that woould interest people working on roofs or rope tricks that you could use in handling animals for instance. Hearing about difficulties you deal with every day is informative and I think elevates the status of the profession of arborist. I think you would be missing a lot by hiding yourseves in a closet. Even some of your bad performance is interesting. Lol!

Frank


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by David Hardman _
> *
> 
> I just dont want the climbing forum to start bleeding because you would rather be entertained by flame wars and pissing contests. Lets get real................when the dust settles........thats all it would be, its only a matter of time. *





I hope the 'you' you refer isn't supposed to be me! Flame wars and urination contests hold no interest for me.

Also, by limiting the forum to members with a post count of 500+, the trolls(and lurkers) will be kept at bay. Even with that restriction that leaves 70 or so potential members.

500 posts, 300, or at least 100. Newbies should not be allowed to just crash the ChillZone, IMO.


----------



## Davidsinatree (Jan 3, 2004)

MB, my opinion was directed to anyone interested in this topic.
There are some good idea's concerning this, but I think what we have now is great. 
JMO.


----------



## Guy Meilleur (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by David Hardman _
> *There are some good idea's concerning this, but I think what we have now is great. JMO. *


Second that emotion. Don't see the need for it.


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Jan 25, 2004)

"Hey, if you kids wanna trade insults, do it over email or go to arboristsite where this kind of crap is common.

Please"

appeared on TreeB*zz the other day; Rocky was there for damage control etc.; but i think this is very telling and unfortunate and just the type of thing that JP and Darin try to guard against and warn about; that that is not the rep etc. they wish for their efforts etc. So if anything, perhaps the moderating isn't tight enough, perhaps like other things the farther ya let things run, the harder it is to reel them in to balanced again.

i think that the poster of that has shown themselves for the previous 4 years to be the last one to say anything cross, so that observation must have come from fairly deep i would suppose quite fairly.

Many people have tried to say that this day might come, some just left; sadly i must say; that there is no doubt the author was here at some point. It doesn't have to be boring here; but it doesn't have to be negative etc. either IMLHO.

-KC


----------



## Darin (Jan 25, 2004)

The reason why it may be more common is there is more people. When we started this forum, there were not very many hangin' out at first. Once it became so large, you have a lot more personalities to deal with. This doesn't make it right though or should not be taken as an excuse. I am tired of the flaming wars. Its the nature of some people, but others not. Some can take a joke, some can't. I think JPS does a good job snipping what needs to be snipped. In my opinion, if it was snipped it shouldn't have been posted. For them to say its common. I would say just as common on a percentage basis. You see it more cause its a bigger forum. I would agree they should do it over email, PM's or phone. Save everyone the hassle.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 25, 2004)

A.S. RULES!










And I might add, if you don't have anything productive or helpful to say, keep yur trap shut. :angel:


----------



## monkeypuzzle (Jan 25, 2004)

The nerve some people have. One guy, not sure what tree site compared AS to Wal-mart and Treeb*zz to a fine specialty store. W-mart get none of my $$$,but I guess I should now. These types that complain ALL the time will ruin America,maybe already have. I have NEVER flamed on AS, but this dukester Dave??? gets me close. I come to AS to read and learn, laugh a lot, maybe throw a "one liner" out here and there and wonder just what the heck you guys look like.

How's this for a one liner? Kiss my grits! whoever you are.

Gee that felt good.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 25, 2004)

Clean out yur PM's, Stevie.


----------



## monkeypuzzle (Jan 25, 2004)

You kiss my grits! Dunn Done Done it.


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Jan 25, 2004)

i've seen Dave do nothing but help people, self included, even in Proper Spiking Thread it was he the most eloquently; instead of chiding, taunting, being overwhelmed by the prospect of this guy's comments, stepped forward the most with:

"We need to be careful what we say to to this guy. If we turn him off to us he will never want to learn because he will think all us ISA guys are jerks. I sent him an email inviting him to have a look at the web board. Maybe he will learn from us."

Then, Tobe Sherrill chiming in; some else did to some extent to; later though it was said that he was one of the most politically correct of all......

i think Dave has given the industry some things, mostly the promise of more; that and an understanding of math and forces we face to keep us safe; honestly calculating what we face, better than any here might can, certainly self included! And trying to invent things to suit the needs. etc.

So it might just be that he is a quiet thinker and chose to be there and not here... i know of other people that have left here with such feelings; i think for each obvious one you see, there could be 20 ya don't or something.

i'm sorry i'm all for AS too; but i didn't accidentally post that here under the topic that JP started; about the same topic each. i certainly didn't post it to start more of the same to prove the quotation wrong. In scanning the rest of the thread, you might see it is not the first time i thought something should be said; also, how seriously JP's original topic was taken; even after clearing his throat politely and trying to treat this issue.

-KC


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 25, 2004)

I'd hang there a bit if there were ever any new threads, responses, whatnot.


----------



## monkeypuzzle (Jan 25, 2004)

You are right Spyder. It was wrong to jump(I never jump), I just wanted to take up for the guy who is out there busting his arse and making a living the only way he knows how. It was the ''self gratification'' that bothered me. Can we knot have any fun here and post a pic of something one might be proud of? That is all.

I don't sweat these flare ups. There are those worry about the smallest of things, I'm not one of them.


----------



## monkeypuzzle (Jan 25, 2004)

Right on the money Rocky.


----------



## Guy Meilleur (Jan 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by monkeypuzzle _
> * It was the ''self gratification'' that bothered me. *


Me too but just for a minute. then I thought about how that phrase can be taken more than one way. It might be best when in doubt to take things the least-offensive way, since that is probably the way it was meant, or at least the most productive aspect to respond to is the best.
I think.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 25, 2004)

Yo Guy! When are we gonna sample some of Bard's home cooking?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 25, 2004)

To give Mark some credit, he wanted the site to be an exchange of ideas, not people coming to ask him (and Tom) questions.

I would liken some of the other venues to say latin and greek, where theis site is english. Vibrent, living and growing.

That it is not just the best of the best, or strictly academic is what makes it enjoyable to me.

I still say some of y'all gotta grow up thoug


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Jan 25, 2004)

Monkeypuzzle,

You mixed up my metaphor.

My comparison of AS to Home Depot and TB as the corner lumberyard/hardware store is meant to illustrate two different needs being fulfilled in the market place. Neither is "better" at everything nor is that the marketing plan for either. 

My intention is never to start any kind of negative comparisons. The woods is big enough for everyone.

Tom


----------



## Joe (Jan 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Darin _
> *The reason why it may be more common is there is more people. When we started this forum, there were not very many hangin' out at first. Once it became so large, you have a lot more personalities to deal with. This doesn't make it right though or should not be taken as an excuse. I am tired of the flaming wars. Its the nature of some people, but others not. Some can take a joke, some can't. I think JPS does a good job snipping what needs to be snipped. In my opinion, if it was snipped it shouldn't have been posted. For them to say its common. I would say just as common on a percentage basis. You see it more cause its a bigger forum. I would agree they should do it over email, PM's or phone. Save everyone the hassle. *



Darin: this is your idea of a thread which shouldn't have been posted?


_The I.S.A Arborist Certification program is getting recognition through at least 2 popular tree publications at local book stores. The 2 publications are written under the Ortho series, and the Sunset series, both written for homeowner tree and plant care and selection. I scanned the books written about tree pruning. Both publications in the series directly uses the International Society of Arboriculture as a primary source when searching for a qualified tree care company to work in trees for a homeowner. They also state the companies and/or individuals hired should be certified by the I.S.A. I.S.A. Arborist Certification is becoming recognized as an accepted credential for hiring qualified people to care for trees._

Joe


----------



## Guy Meilleur (Jan 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *Yo Guy! When are we gonna sample some of Bard's home cooking *


Any day now, building up suspense...

Do they have barred owls in Louisiana? Their cry sounds like "Who cooks for you?"
I know they must have bards and dowels, in your woods; everyone does.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 25, 2004)

Probably, but I'm a fool for the city!  


Lets eat, eh?


----------



## monkeypuzzle (Jan 25, 2004)

My ''right on the money'' comment was aimed ONLY at Rockys first paragraph.:angel: 

I read most of the input at Treeb*zz, but I do not post.


''I think'' that you are correct Guy. I took a few steps back and now I see the light.


Tom- I'm glad you didn't come down hard on me. I didn't know it was you who wrote that, just remember seeing it once. When you type I listen. I was just running off at the mouth,nothing more. If you dig Nancy Griffith's folkness as I also do you may enjoy Eva Cassidy, another really good folky singer songwiter.

Good night folk.


----------



## Darin (Jan 25, 2004)

Guys, thanks for all the good things to say. Joe, I don't know what you are getting at, but I meant what I said. Tom, I agree. Two different websites, with similar ideas, but they fill different holes on the net. I never came out to bash any of the other sites. I am just pointing out our philosophy. No biggy.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 25, 2004)

I like this site MUCH better! 


Good job, Darin!


----------



## Joe (Jan 26, 2004)

_The I.S.A Arborist Certification program is getting recognition through at least 2 popular tree publications at local book stores. The 2 publications are written under the Ortho series, and the Sunset series, both written for homeowner tree and plant care and selection. I scanned the books written about tree pruning. Both publications in the series directly uses the International Society of Arboriculture as a primary source when searching for a qualified tree care company to work in trees for a homeowner. They also state the companies and/or individuals hired should be certified by the I.S.A. I.S.A. Arborist Certification is becoming recognized as an accepted credential for hiring qualified people to care for trees._ 

Darin: The thread starting with the above post was deleted from the forums? Why?

Joe


----------



## Darin (Jan 26, 2004)

I couldn't tell you. If it was all that bad, I would have deleted both times you posted it in this thread.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 27, 2004)

I remember seeing the post, Tried searching for it, but No Joy .

Was not my doing either.

Was it in the Reidiential forum? I searched thye whole board with several different strings.


----------

